# Salary Advice



## pjohnson (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I need some advice on the job offer I received late last week. I'm a recent college graduate, and single, so I will only be needing a one bedroom apt. Any thoughts on if anything is missing, or particularly low? 

Base salary of 11000 AED / month 
Housing Allowance of 140K AED / year 
Misc. Allowance (Transport, ect.) of 2800 AED / month 

Also, and this may seem like a pretty stupid question, how do allowances work? Do you submit bills and get refunded, or do you get in it cash as part of your salary? 

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst the basic salary is low, the housing allowance is generous for a single person. I'd ask for a lower allowance (as AED 100k will get you a nice one bed) & a higher salary

The payment of allowances vary depending on the company. You need to get them to clarify. Some will pay the housing allowance to you, others direct to a landlord (in which case you normally lose any surplus).

-


----------



## pjohnson (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for your response! So in case I get all the allowances in cash, I guess it doesn't really make a difference if I get a higher salary and lower housing allowance?

When you say higher salary, how high would be reasonable? I am also getting a bunch of other allowances aside from this. How much should the entire package be, if I am getting a reasonable offer?

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A reasonable offer really depends on what you do and at what level. I just don't think that Dhs 11k is a great salary for Dubai, especially if you are planning on saving. That said, if you are relatively junior (guessing by your recent graduation) and have housing paid, you should do just fine.

-


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

It is better to have a higher salary and lower allowances if possible as your gratuity (end of service) payment is calculated on salary only and not allowances


----------

